# Lock This Thread!



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Discuss...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Shut up. (If it's politically correct for me to say.)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

player99 said:


> Shut up. (If it is politically correct for me to say.)


I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sulphur said:


> I know you are, but what am I?


Call me the breeze
I keep blowin' down the road


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Buncha Poopyheads.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

This should get 'er done:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I must have come in a wrong door. I'll go out and trying coming in again.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Selective thread discrimination and oppression. It's racist.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295238


Too funny. There was a skinny Blonde girl at my brothers 18th Bday who drank a 26 of Tequila pretty much by herself. I wasn't sickened but she ended up puking up blood at the end of the night.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


Pretty sure that show wouldn't survive the censors/activists today.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Pretty sure that show wouldn't survive the censors/activists today.


I liked that show when I was a kid. 

Yeah, teaching kids how to behave properly, that wouldn't fly at all these days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I liked that show when I was a kid.
> 
> Yeah, teaching kids how to behave properly, that wouldn't fly at all these days.


And yet there is south park.....go figure. Never heard of Davey etc. myself but a quick check says the damned thing ran for 10 years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> And yet there is south park.....go figure. Never heard of Davey etc. myself but a quick check says the damned thing ran for 10 years.


It was old when I was a kid. It probably ran in the 60's.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That looks like my printing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> It was old when I was a kid. It probably ran in the 60's.


I thought you watched it in the 60's. It ran from 1960 to 1970. Then mostly re-runs in the '70s.....ended up basically on religious channels if google can be believed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

With this?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295420


Why? Why not?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Why? Why not?


Well,., the last time a dog ate something of yours, you shot it in the face


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

All of a sudden it got warmer in here ..................................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> All of a sudden it got warmer in here ..................................


Pee in the pool?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LOVE Rufus Thomas. I always have the sense that his songs are about something other than what the title implies.




Since I have the 45RPM of this, I'll just let you know that the flip side - Do the Push and Pull Part 2 - is not much different. Here's Rufus absolutely cooking with an all-star band on Dave Sanborn's old Sunday Night / Night Music show.




More canine delights...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

butterknucket said:


>


get your bag out and take the dung home or keep him on your own property kid.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Buddy Guy on guitar?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


>


Thor.

I probably saw him more times than I'd ever admit to. Loved him blowing up hot water bottles and smashing cinder blocks on his chest. Mostly saw him with the Imps - who are another story altogether


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Mostly saw him with the Imps - who are another story altogether


Frank Soda. Seen them a few times back in the day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This turned into dog this thread, wtf?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295638


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> Buddy Guy on guitar?


Absolutely Buddy Guy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't forget these wrinkled dogs


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Absolutely Buddy Guy.


Pretty intense fellow.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Don't forget these wrinkled dogs


Do you ever get the sense that Shar Pei dogs are handed the many-sizes-larger clothes of their uncle/aunt and told "Don't worry, you'll grow into it"?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> Pretty intense fellow.


I spent much of the late 1960's in my room trying to memorize and play every single Buddy Guy lick on the "Coming at You" album he did with Junior Wells. My best friend and I were blessed to have met and interviewed Junior in 1968, although Guy was not in the touring band at that time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Do you ever get the sense that Shar Pei dogs are handed the many-sizes-larger clothes of their uncle/aunt and told "Don't worry, you'll grow into it"?


They do grow into 'em.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

well, I don't think its enough to get it locked but you certainly are trying harder than the cute puppy pictures people. 

gold star


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you had some good gross things going but now it just looks like the random thread part two


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I spent much of the late 1960's in my room trying to memorize and play every single Buddy Guy lick on the "Coming at You" album he did with Junior Wells. My best friend and I were blessed to have met and interviewed Junior in 1968, although Guy was not in the touring band at that time.


Our local library had the Delmark compilation with "Messin' with the Kid." Was that "Chicago, the Blues, Today" or something? I taped that and attempted the licks from Messin. I'm sure Buddy would have laughed at me, then cuff me across the head. The library had "Coming at You" too. They bought every album that _Stereo Review_ gave "Album of the Month" or "Recording of Special Merit" to. Wonderful resource and certainly changed my life.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you try so hard


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

